# Ontario Snow Pics



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

Here are a bunch of Stratford ON...

Enjoy


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*More Stratford Pics*

More snow pics from Ontario


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

Are all the fire hydrants up their yellow and green ? Great pics. We now have had are melt I'm just hoping for more snow now .


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

For the past two weeks, weve done nothing up here but mechanical work and ice control, thanks for jogging my memory on what it will look like up h ere come Wed and Thurs This Week.


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Hydrants*



crb 2500;752720 said:


> Are all the fire hydrants up their yellow and green ? Great pics. We now have had are melt I'm just hoping for more snow now .


Hey Ohio....Yes, all yellow with a green top.... not sure what the green is all about....

Hows your snow this winter ??

Al


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

the snow was Up than down LOL

Nov, Dec, jan were great now no snow since Jan 31 . 

Looks like you all have had a good one too .


----------



## JD 990 (Feb 15, 2009)

I think that loader should go plow that road.


----------



## Sticks (Sep 23, 2009)

StratfordPusher;752731 said:


> Hey Ohio....Yes, all yellow with a green top.... not sure what the green is all about....
> 
> Hows your snow this winter ??
> 
> Al


the green is the amount of water pressure that the hydrent is rated for... the fire dept has a complete listing or color coding of hydrent tops.

each color is a pressure


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

is that why they are all silver and red here.


----------



## Sticks (Sep 23, 2009)

Hydrant coloring may be due either to purely practical criteria or more artistic. In America, the AWWA and NFPA recommend hydrants be colored chrome yellow for rapid identification apart from the bonnet and nozzle caps which should be coded according to their available flow. Class AA hydrants (>1500gpm) should have their nozzle caps and bonnet colored light blue, Class A hydrants (1000-1499gpm), green, Class B hydrants (500-999gpm), orange, and Class C hydrants (0-499gpm), red. This aids arriving firefighters in determining how much water is available and whether to call for additional resources, or locate another hydrant. Other codings can be and frequently are used, some of greater complexity, incorporating pressure information, others more simplistic. In Ottawa, hydrant colors communicate different messages to firefighters; for example, if the inside of the hydrant is corroded so much that the interior diameter is too narrow for good pressure, it will be painted in a specific scheme to indicate to firefighters to move on to the next one. In many localities, a white or purple top indicates that the hydrant provides non-potable water. Where artistic and/or aesthetic considerations are paramount, hydrants can be extremely varied, or more subdued


---- thats from wikipeida... 

i was on the job for 5 years.... ours in the town i was from ( essex ontario ) were pressure ratings.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Ahh the season awaits.


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Few Flakes*

Ground got white today, first of the season.....

Al:redbounce


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

hmmmmmmm....can't wait


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Got any pics of the truck with plow?


----------

